# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Attention Erma!

## Peter NJ

12/26 at On De Rocks Resto in Island Harbour Exodus Band is playing!!! Please go see them!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

These guys are tight! A must see.

----------


## Erma

consider it done peter! Heading over in the a.m. FINALLY!!!

----------


## GramChop

Well?  How were they?

----------


## Erma

missy, will have to wait to repot when i get home. My nokia e71 hates web stuff and times out very quickly. Makes it hard!

In the end we heard them from the house.  will explain later. Hated to not get the opp to see them live...

----------


## GramChop

Thanks, Erma. I look forward to reading your report.  These 30 degree mornings have me craving reports on sunshine and warm tropical breezes!

----------


## amyb

Erma-keep having fun!

----------


## Erma

amy, that is easy here on anguilla!

Missy, will give full report after i come back sun night!

----------

